# Lens Tint: Film vs Spray-on



## LonePiper (Sep 8, 2013)

Which is better, a film that is cut and uses adhesive, or spray on type? I can see benefits and cons to both. I am considering both headlights and taillights.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good luck with that which ever 1 you decide to utilize to tint your lenses .
I am sure there is a how to about that spray on .


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I think if you saw spray and film side by side the choice to go film would be an easy one.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Spray if done professionally


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Film is reversible, spray is a WTT post in the classifieds section if you don't like the results.​


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

With films, you can take it off if you don't like the look. With spray on, it's permanent unless you sand it down, buff it out, and polish. When I had my '07 GT Mustang, I had films on my head lights, spray on on my amber corner lights and tail lights.










Only picture I could find with my smoked tail lights


----------



## Yoshi1904 (Aug 27, 2013)

I did it to mine I used spry I bought it at autozone it was around 15 I really looks good and if u mess up u can take it off and do it again the first time I did it I mess up and re did it


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hands down tint, and go easy on it because it will severely reduce your lighting output. 

It is very difficult to make spray look good unless you spend the time to clear coat it, sand it, buff it, etc. It is very time consuming and it does fade over time. Been there, done that. Never again.


----------

